# Anybody listen to farm podcasts?



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Trying to find a few good ones to listen to as I drive. Suggestions? Why do you like them (or not)?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't care for them usually.....I typically would rather hear a little news and some talk radio....and then when I get tired of both it's time to listen to some tunes. I typically use my driving time as a release and not as focus time. When I get tired of the aforementioned 3, I turn it all off and daydream. Silence is golden.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I listen to the local radio station then move on to Satellite radio. When all else fails I think about what we would do if my wife ever buys the winning lottery ticket.


----------

